# Cleaning foggy glass and highlighting



## Brandons Bottles (Aug 7, 2011)

I posted about this before, but that was when I first got this bottle in the new to collection section. Since i'm not so busy, I'll repost this in the Cleaning section. I got this bottle that was found underground in a river (i didn't find it). The glass is EXTREMELY foggy. There is also a lot of brown stains all over the bottle. This an uncommon Chicago bottling company. Is there a way, without tumbling, to cure this bottle of its foggyness and stains. I would really like it to look nice- it's one of my favorite bottles. Thanks for all your help.





 It looks like some of it was sticking out of the bottom which makes it's not so foggy in one section.





 The embossing is also almost unreadable unless it has backlight. I don't know if it's because it's worn down (which I think is the problem) or the fog. Do YOU think I should highlight it and if I should, what do I use? Blackglass suggested acrylic paint, but wasn't too sure about it. Again, thanks for any feedback. Pic of embossing.


----------



## T (Aug 9, 2011)

no hope for that one but to have it cleaned, not even oil will help, you will have the pings and dings, scratches even if you have it cleaned, thanks glenn


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Aug 9, 2011)

I've had it soaking in bleach and the 9 yards, so I just decided to paint the embossing. Thanks for your imput though[]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 10, 2011)

That's a neat bottle.  Is that a pig on it?  I think you should try to get it tumbled.  What embossing were you able to make out?


----------



## T (Aug 11, 2011)

wood be glad to clean your bottle for free if you give me  permission to post a before and after picture on my web site when i change pictures, i would pay the shipping back to you, thanks glenn


----------



## chosi (Aug 11, 2011)

I have a similar bottle.  Mine is embossed with:

 SUCCESS BOTTLING WORKS 
 TRADE (picture of a pig) MARK
 REGISTERED
 CHICAGO

 I bought it years ago, because I liked the pig.


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Aug 12, 2011)

Sorry I couldn't reply right away, I was away for a while. First of all, thanks for the comments. This bottle reads "Success Bottling Works Trade (pig) Mark Registered Chicago    7 Fluid ounces (on front heel) and This bottle never sold or abandoned (on back Heel). Thanks you vary much for your offer T, but I'm actually very scared to get a bottle tumbled, so I will have to decline. An chosi, is yours a hutch? I've got a hutch version as well. Thank you all for your replies.


----------

